# Sacramento vs. Houston Game Thread (11/23)



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*vs.* 

*Sacramento Kings (6-4) vs. Houston Rockets (6-6)
Arco Arena, Tuesday November 23th, 2004
7:00pm PT, CSN-Sacramento, NBALP *

*Probable Starters*





































Brad Miller/Chris Webber/Peja Stojakovic/Doug Christie/Mike Bibby 





































Yao Ming/Maurice Taylor/Jim Jackson/Tracy McGrady/Charlie Ward 

Rockets board game thread...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Kings 103*
Rockets 94

*CWebb 18pts 15rbs 7assts*

TMac 28pts 10rbs 5assts


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

5-0 homestand:yes:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 5-0 homestand:yes:


yep  

kings 109
rockets 102

peja 28pts 5rebs 3 asts 2 steals
bibby 21 pts 7dimes


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Sacbee: Jackson trying to find his game 

NBA.com Preview 



> SACRAMENTO, California (Ticker) -- The Sacramento Kings look to extend their five-game winning streak when they close out a five-game homestand against the Houston Rockets on Tuesday.
> 
> On Sunday, Sacramento used an 18-2 run in the fourth quarter to improve to 5-0 at ARCO Arena with an 88-79 victory over the Milwaukee Bucks.
> 
> After sweeping a four-game set last season, Sacramento dropped a 104-101 decision at Houston on November 6. The Kings have won 10 straight home games against the Rockets, however.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Prediction:

Rockets 102
Kings 111

Peja: 27 pts
Bibby: 23 pts, 6 dimes
Miller: 14 pts, 9 Reb


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

brad missed a wide open dunk:uhoh:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Webber is in the: "Oh oh, i just missed, i better get another shot off as quickly as possible" mode


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> Webber is in the: "Oh oh, i just missed, i better get another shot off as quickly as possible" mode


yah i agree frustration 3-15 :no:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

We need a sweet 4th quater and the rockets need to miss some 3's, if we can get up eraly in the quater and play solid defence we can take this one


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Wow, awful shot to end the 3rd, we need this game.

End of 3:

77-74 Rockets


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

ostertag is giving us some nice mins this game


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> ostertag is giving us some nice mins this game


:yes: 

agreed


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

bobbby hes back


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

B Jax, nice to see he has his stroke back, we need him.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

wow this is pissing me off i know kings are playing great but can peja get some touches this quater


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> wow this is pissing me off i know kings are playing great but can peja get some touches this quater


He just had an open 3, then passed it off to Jackson for an open 3, and he didn't take it either, could have been a 6 point ball game.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

this is getting intense :sfight:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

6-0 homestand im proud of our guys peja had a great game bobby hit some huge shots, ostertag played some key mins, it was a tough game but we are the toughest team to play at home


----------



## ILoveTheKings (Nov 24, 2004)

*Great game!*

We did it. At home, of course, is different then on the road, but what has impressed me about the Kings is that they have played tight down the stretch. Low turnovers and making key shots. We need them to take this on the road!!!

I'm also impressed with Rick leaving Darius in for a really long stretch with Webber on the bench. I actually think he should have kept Webber on the bench the entire quarter like he did with DC. Although we needed DC's defense, Peja was doing great on T-Mac and Bobby was playing very well, hitting key 3's and being aggresive, so he kept Bobby in for Doug. Great coaching tonight, Rick!


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: Great game!*



> Originally posted by <b>ILoveTheKings</b>!
> We did it. At home, of course, is different then on the road, but what has impressed me about the Kings is that they have played tight down the stretch. Low turnovers and making key shots. We need them to take this on the road!!!
> 
> I'm also impressed with Rick leaving Darius in for a really long stretch with Webber on the bench. I actually think he should have kept Webber on the bench the entire quarter like he did with DC. Although we needed DC's defense, Peja was doing great on T-Mac and Bobby was playing very well, hitting key 3's and being aggresive, so he kept Bobby in for Doug. Great coaching tonight, Rick!


welcome to the boards, yah peja had some good d on tmac at the end i was prerty impressed my self


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Peja didn't get touches because B-Jax was on fiiiiiiire! Good play overall by everyone except for Webber... I've been really impressed with the improved jumper of Songaila...


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Final:

Rockets 96
Kings 102

Peja: 22 pts
B-Jax: 18 pts, 8 Reb
Bibby: 10 pts, 9 Reb, 8 dimes

Great game by Songaila, i have been worried about our bench of late with Jackson and Tag struggling, but hopefully we can work together a good 2nd unit with Tag, Songaila, Barnes, Jackson and hopefully Martin.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

NBA.com BOXSCORE (new look) 

 Sixth Man Leads Kings to Sixth Consecutive Victory 



> SACRAMENTO, Calif., Nov. 23 (Ticker) -- Needing a spark in the final period, the Sacramento Kings turned to their sixth man.
> 
> Bobby Jackson scored 10 of his 18 points in the fourth quarter as the Kings finished a perfect homestand with a 102-96 victory over the Houston Rockets.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)




----------

